# Shrimp Streamer



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

A larger profile shrimp on a 3/0.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a good Pomp getter in the surf


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I made a few changes by modifying a stand up - swim jig that weighs about 1/12 oz and figured out tying in the legs.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice fly. Do you plan on casting the jig on your fly rod?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah it's more of a pretty jig now. I tie a lot of my pomp jigs like I do flies. I couldn't sell them there just too dang pretty! 

But that first flies you posted is nasty, I'd roll it over a grass bed or in the surf anyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

